# Man arrested for stabbing a burglar in his own home



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-14963811

I'm sorry but he should not have been arrested he should be given a standing ovation IMO

This is when the people of this country should unite and tell the police and its government where to get off

It should be a right to defend yourself,loved ones and your home without fear from prosecution,we are slowly getting there but still lots to do.

This guy went armed with a knife and apparently was stabbed with his own weapon,as far as I'm concerned he had it coming,if he never went in to the guys home he'd still be alive today he brought everything on himself.

The law should simply be this: If you decide to enter someones home uninvited then you should expect in some cases your live will come to a violent end...period

It really makes my blood boil that people who try to defend themselves are arrested in the first place,shame on the police and the government IMO

What are you meant to do offer tea and biscuits and apologize that you have no cash, tinnies,bags of crack or brown LMAO


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i agree SS, if someone comes in your home you should beable to do what u want to them, i know i would have done the same, i'v got a nice big bowie knife that stays next to my bed haha


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> i agree SS, if someone comes in your home you should beable to do what u want to them, i know i would have done the same, i'v got a nice big bowie knife that stays next to my bed haha


I have more than that lol

The tide is turning but it very slow,this should be simple intrude and put your live at risk how simple can it be?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow. I cannot believe that. Crazy.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Wow. I cannot believe that. Crazy.


Yeah it was worse not so long ago,you had to ask them to leave nicely


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Over hear you would probably get arrested for that until all the facts came out. No jury would convict you of protecting your family.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

If anyone breaks into my home, they will end up in the hospital via a slingshot wound. If that doesn't stop them, I have a 410 that will. I will aim for the knees so they can spend the rest of their life, pondering their stupidity.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Performance Catapults said:


> If anyone breaks into my home, they will end up in the hospital via a slingshot wound. If that doesn't stop them, I have a 410 that will. I will aim for the knees so they can spend the rest of their life, pondering their stupidity.


Yeah that's my first line I have a double band set up with 12mm lead ready loaded and more near by,I don't have guns so next would be my kukri my wife has a large knife to hand too another kukri lol


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A heavy bandset and some lead would deter me from continuing further.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

floral tributes to the deadman !! id grab my newpaper,settle in,and take a good dump all over his memory


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> floral tributes to the deadman !! id grab my newpaper,settle in,and take a good dump all over his memory


Yeah I bet they stole the flowers too


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I understand how you guys feels about this.

We have a very very strict laws about weapons. plastic bb gun are banned! I've actually applied for a gun licence, and was refused after my application was processed after a year! Well, I've a blank case with justice, do a honorable job associated with a recognised body and been trained and handle more dangerous than a gun! Still got rejected.

However, we have loads of crime by firearm and everyday you read the papers you hear about people being killed and mugged for money! many beaten to death by robbers. A very few cases of fire armed roberry. Permit for firearm were a bit easier to obtain a few years ago and the givernment don't issue them easily unless in extreme cases. The gov is letting all the actual permit holders not been able to renew their licence so as to reduce firearm. I have a friend who fired at robbers in his yard, he was not charged! One case where the robbers were young and got killed, not charged either! That's a good point. We have laws that allows us to defend ourselves, that's a good point.

The lychee season will be here soon! I once caught someone stealing and had to threaten him out, they are often more than 1.

By the way S_S, with what did you make your exploding ammo that I've seen on your vids, they look in-offensive but will scare bats off, I don't want to kill them.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

If someone breaks into a home then in my opinion his rights are out the window.
If he is killed-hard lines,He made the choice to enter the property.
As for putting flowers outside the home,Who do they think the bloke is,He isnt a sodding War hero,Or killed in a accident,The guy was a thief.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I would like to know what the police were thinking,this guy came armed with a knife! did he come to help carve the Sunday roast?









[edit] @jacktrevally I would not bother with the exploding ammo,I made them for fun and too much faffing around to make better of firing a starting pistol IMO


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

John i cant believe the Cops allowed this.
Got to go-im off to give the Yorkshire ripper a box of chockies.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Starting pistol rounds are banned here... Lol

But, fireworks aren't! I was thinking you were using those snap pop with 'tiny rocks' inside which explode on impact.... safe stuff really...


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Swords and slingshots for me. Then knives and air rifles if that doesn't work.
I think the government need to get their act together and get some common sense. If someone enters your home without permission and possesses a life threatening weapon or has intentions that will negatively affect your quality of life then there should be no grey are as to what you are allowed to do. You should be able to do whatever necessary to stop them. In my case that would be slashing at their legs with a sword till they can't get back up again...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Starting pistol rounds are banned here... Lol
> 
> But, fireworks aren't! I was thinking you were using those snap pop with 'tiny rocks' inside which explode on impact.... safe stuff really...


No I was using .22 blanks


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Seriously?

I'm not gonna ask you where you got those blanks.... lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I'm not gonna ask you where you got those blanks.... lol


They're not illegal here,they're called blanks we put in starting pistols which I own









[edit] Like these buddy,they're nothing special


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Ah ok... I thought they were

Definetly illegal here...


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

If anboady comes into my house when not welcome ill have a 44. Cal lead ball in there mush then chop the nuts off and make them eat the dirty theiveing turd would get a nice big machete across the fingers the the will for sure not be stealing anything


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-14963811
> 
> I'm sorry but he should not have been arrested he should be given a standing ovation IMO
> 
> ...


In Florida we can defend our castle, and no longer have to retreat when confronted with a physical threat.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> If anyone breaks into my home, they will end up in the hospital via a slingshot wound. If that doesn't stop them, I have a 410 that will. I will aim for the knees so they can spend the rest of their life, pondering their stupidity.


...and the culprit would be barred from the prison soccer team.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-14963811
> 
> I'm sorry but he should not have been arrested he should be given a standing ovation IMO
> 
> ...


Anybody who thinks of intruding at my residence will first see a triple-locked gate, upon which is the sign "TWO DOGS - 88 TEETH"; a warning placard from an alarm monitoring company is stuck in the soil by the gate; a huge dog kennel in my patio, which should register as a big hint; if they look up they should smile because they're being video-taped (day or night); if they get past several locks on my door or enter through a window they will meet my 70 lb dog; and if I'm home they'll wish they wore hearing protection while perishing from multiple gunshots. I believe in the K.I.S.S.principle : Keep Impacting Several Slugs.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> i agree SS, *if someone comes in your homeyou should beable to do what u want to them*,


That's why I always pray for a bikini model to break into my house


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I couldn't agree more Slingshotsniper. Here in America we have the right (in most cities) to defend ourselves with lethal force if necessary. It's insane imho that Britain expects her citizens to lay down and "take it", when attacked.

Here's what any potential burglars will see in my house:


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

in the us a police officer ca shout stop,or il shoot! over here a police officer can shout,stop!!! or ill be forced to say stop! again lol


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Marcus
Can you remember when they were saying on britt tv,If somone breaks into your home-dont confront them.
Just phone the police when they have left the property.
Then the goverment wonders why house breakings soured.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

the government here would rather you ask in advance what the burglar would like so you can shop in advance for them,at the very least have a stock of beers and bags of brown for them,poor souls









[edit] I should point out it's not so much the police but the government who make the laws,the police only enforce them


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I agree, the law's stupid, it's beyond reason; they're just trying to look good on paper. When I asked a policeman 'what weapons can I carry for self-defence?' he said 'none' then he showed me loads of ways to use everyday items as weapons. Here's a warning for you UK folk, if you have the intention to use a weapon for self-defence, you will be prosecuted (save the humble walking-stick) so if you sleep with a knife/slingshot/trained gibbon under your pillow, for the sake of protection, it will not be in your favour in court; however, if you're in the kitchen, and someone breaks in, and you grab a knife, you should be ok to use 'reasonable force' as a defence. The same rules apply on the street, so using your mobile for defence, is accepted, as long as you didn't intend to. I think the biggest trouble is, the courts presume the antagonists will not use illegal weapons ... idiots.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

WCDB I understand what you're saying but I'd take my chances with jury rather than leave it with a magistrate who quite frankly know ZIP!

And like others have said no jury is going to convict if you were protecting a loved one or indeed yourself in you own home.

[edit] Save it never happens and I never have to go in front of a jury


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

I think everyones jumped the gun here a bit, its right that you should be able to defend your home, but its also right the coppers arrest the guy until they find out the exact circumstances, stabbing someone dead is quite serious and you need all the facts before you can say okay fair enough your free to go. All we know is media hype which is nearly always wrong and always twists facts to engage interest and emotion.

Hopefully he will go through the process and come out the other side with no charges, if he doesn't then I think we have the right to say the system is very wrong.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

spanky said:


> Hi Marcus
> Can you remember when they were saying on britt tv,If somone breaks into your home-dont confront them.
> Just phone the police when they have left the property.
> Then the goverment wonders why house breakings soured.


if i remember that **** piece of advice came during the tony martin case?? could be wrong spanky???


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in total agreement with this topic. There should be a law in witch if someone enters your home you should be allowed to use self defence. they have entered with the intent to do wrong so let them have it. I remember when I was the ripe age of eighteen and staying at home with the old yins. I heard someone try the back door so I sneaked round into to the back garden with my trusty old baseball bat and gave him a few lumps. I've never seen anyone jump a fence so quick Lmao! Its safe to say my parents have never had any trouble again.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BIG-B I trust you asked him how many LUMPS he'd like first


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

lol! one lump or two. No there was no questions just violence and hopefully ringing in his ears and bruising made him think twice about trying to break into someone's home. the look on his face priceless







lol!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> Hi Marcus
> Can you remember when they were saying on britt tv,If somone breaks into your home-dont confront them.
> Just phone the police when they have left the property.
> Then the goverment wonders why house breakings soured.


if i remember that **** piece of advice came during the tony martin case?? could be wrong spanky???
[/quote]
Was that the case where the farmer shot and killed a intruder,He got jail,The thiefs family got compo.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

spanky said:


> Hi Marcus
> Can you remember when they were saying on britt tv,If somone breaks into your home-dont confront them.
> Just phone the police when they have left the property.
> Then the goverment wonders why house breakings soured.


if i remember that **** piece of advice came during the tony martin case?? could be wrong spanky???
[/quote]
Was that the case where the farmer shot and killed a intruder,He got jail,The thiefs family got compo.
[/quote]
thats the one mate


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

The Tony Martin case was pretty full on, but I don't think this case is anything like that one, so hopefully when he gets put through the system he will be released if its how it sounds.... if not it'll be a real dissapointment in the system.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok I'll put it this way! I'd rather go to jail than a loved ones funeral who was killed by an intruder..if he's come tooled up he has not come to decorate the house..has he? lol


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

-SRS-45- said:


> I think everyones jumped the gun here a bit, its right that you should be able to defend your home, but its also right the coppers arrest the guy until they find out the exact circumstances, stabbing someone dead is quite serious and you need all the facts before you can say okay fair enough your free to go. All we know is media hype which is nearly always wrong and always twists facts to engage interest and emotion.
> 
> Hopefully he will go through the process and come out the other side with no charges, if he doesn't then I think we have the right to say the system is very wrong.


Jumped the gun? Exact circumstances? You're kidding, right?

An uninvited intruder, with a criminal and mental history unknown to you, comes into your home, whether he simply breaks in, finds the spare key under the potted plant or phony rock, or has you open the door having posed as a salesperson, neighbor, delivery person, then attempts mayhem, such as a burglary and/or assault,
and you want him to be given a chance to explain his way out of his nefarious actions to police?

What chance did he give you to live peacefully and safely without his intrusion? Do you think he gave a rat's butt about your safety or the safety of your family.

Jumped the gun? You bet I will, whether it's the Glock, the S&W, or the Kel-Tec!


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> I think everyones jumped the gun here a bit, its right that you should be able to defend your home, but its also right the coppers arrest the guy until they find out the exact circumstances, stabbing someone dead is quite serious and you need all the facts before you can say okay fair enough your free to go. All we know is media hype which is nearly always wrong and always twists facts to engage interest and emotion.
> 
> Hopefully he will go through the process and come out the other side with no charges, if he doesn't then I think we have the right to say the system is very wrong.


Jumped the gun? Exact circumstances? You're kidding, right?

An uninvited intruder, with a criminal and mental history unknown to you, comes into your home, whether he simply breaks in, finds the spare key under the potted plant or phony rock, or has you open the door having posed as a salesperson, neighbor, delivery person, then attempts mayhem, such as a burglary and/or assault,
and you want him to be given a chance to explain his way out of his nefarious actions to police?

What chance did he give you to live peacefully and safely without his intrusion? Do you think he gave a rat's butt about your safety or the safety of your family.

Jumped the gun? You bet I will, whether it's the Glock, the S&W, or the Kel-Tec!
[/quote]

I think you've completely mis-inturprited what I've said. What I was saying that the reason it says the guy was arresested on suspision of murder is that once someone has died you can't just say "well this is what it looks like.." the police get cold hard evidence to ensure the information is correct, before they let him go to ensure there is nothing deeper. The reason people were annoyed is that it said he's been arrested on suspision of murder, this is standard and should be done until they are sure of what has happened and it can be fairly judged.

I'm sure you know as much of the details about the case as me, which is not much, you can't just go... oh you killed a guy alright, well done. It's certainly not that simple! And if you read what I said you will also note I said that if the case is as it seems then he should definately be released no charge once all this has been evaluated.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

-SRS-45- said:


> I think everyones jumped the gun here a bit, its right that you should be able to defend your home, but its also right the coppers arrest the guy until they find out the exact circumstances, stabbing someone dead is quite serious and you need all the facts before you can say okay fair enough your free to go. All we know is media hype which is nearly always wrong and always twists facts to engage interest and emotion.
> 
> Hopefully he will go through the process and come out the other side with no charges, if he doesn't then I think we have the right to say the system is very wrong.


Jumped the gun? Exact circumstances? You're kidding, right?

An uninvited intruder, with a criminal and mental history unknown to you, comes into your home, whether he simply breaks in, finds the spare key under the potted plant or phony rock, or has you open the door having posed as a salesperson, neighbor, delivery person, then attempts mayhem, such as a burglary and/or assault,
and you want him to be given a chance to explain his way out of his nefarious actions to police?

What chance did he give you to live peacefully and safely without his intrusion? Do you think he gave a rat's butt about your safety or the safety of your family.

Jumped the gun? You bet I will, whether it's the Glock, the S&W, or the Kel-Tec!
[/quote]

I think you've completely mis-inturprited what I've said. What I was saying that the reason it says the guy was arresested on suspision of murder is that once someone has died you can't just say "well this is what it looks like.." the police get cold hard evidence to ensure the information is correct, before they let him go to ensure there is nothing deeper. The reason people were annoyed is that it said he's been arrested on suspision of murder, this is standard and should be done until they are sure of what has happened and it can be fairly judged.

I'm sure you know as much of the details about the case as me, which is not much, you can't just go... oh you killed a guy alright, well done. It's certainly not that simple! And if you read what I said you will also note I said that if the case is as it seems then he should definately be released no charge once all this has been evaluated.[/quote]

I don't think that the homeowner/resident should be charged at all if the circumstances were obviously that of an intruder in the house.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah, probably, if it's fairly clear, maybe just say don't leave the country until this is cleared up. Agreed on that one... right my teas up


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> i agree SS, *if someone comes in your homeyou should beable to do what u want to them*,


That's why I always pray for a bikini model to break into my house[/quote]

THAT is phunny!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

-SRS-45- said:


> yeah, probably, if it's fairly clear, maybe just say don't leave the country until this is cleared up. Agreed on that one... right my teas up


Well good, we're in accord (though not necessarily a Honda).

Now it's time for me to shoot the PFS as I become a food source for the mosquitoes on my patio. Actually, the female mosquitoes need blood for reproductive reasons. At the least, they should pay me for my contribution to their cause.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Similar thing just happened here. Looks like the home owner is not in any trouble after a fatal stabbing.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2011-09-21/fatal-stabbing-during-sydney-break-in/2909560/?site=sydney

* Burglar stabbed to death during break-in: police*

Updated September 21, 2011 10:48:51
Police say a man has been fatally stabbed while trying to rob a house in Sydney's south-west.
The 30-year-old allegedly broke into the house on Glassop Street at Yagoona about 3:15pm (AEST) yesterday.
A 54-year-old man returned to the house from his back shed, and was allegedly threatened with a stun gun.
Police say the pair struggled and the younger man was stabbed in the arm and chest before running to a getaway car.
The red Mitsubishi Lancer dropped the man off at Fairfield East a short time later, when an ambulance was called to take him to Liverpool Hospital.
The Canley Vale man had emergency surgery but died about 9:30pm (AEST).
Police say the resident attended Bankstown Police Station but has not been formally interviewed.
Two other men were questioned at Auburn Police Station and released.
Forensic officers have examined the Yagoona home, another house at Auburn, and a Mitsubishi Lancer.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SuwaneeRick said:


> I couldn't agree more Slingshotsniper. Here in America we have the right (in most cities) to defend ourselves with lethal force if necessary. It's insane imho that Britain expects her citizens to lay down and "take it", when attacked.
> 
> Here's what any potential burglars will see in my house:


Hopefully they'll see you holding it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well the way i see it when the cops show up if you standing over his carcass in your house i guess there is only going to be your side of the story and i'm sure he will have a weapon in his hand as he is bleeding out on my floor :shhh:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Isn't it fun to resurrect threads dead for over two years?

Speaking of that, it is good that Hrawk does not live in a country where you are immediately arrested for suspicion of murder for killing a thread with a posting from your own home.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I think the UK is in real trouble, serious trouble. Not saying the US is any better, but atleast I have a Castle Doctrine here and can defend my home with lethal force in Wisconsin.


----------

